# Shutter problem :/



## Nurez (Sep 7, 2011)

Hello.
I have been using my camera, Nikon FG, these last few days, and on this last film I have had some weird problem with the shutter. 
Sometimes (randomly) when I press the shutter it just opens and doesn't close. I figured out to close the shutter again I changed the speed setting to B (bulb) and then it would close again.

Is this a regular problem with film cameras? Is it something I can fix on my own?

Thank's.

kv. Nóri


----------



## compur (Sep 7, 2011)

Have you tried changing the batteries?


----------



## Nurez (Sep 7, 2011)

hmm .. nope .. I thought the shutter worked manually/analog, (that is didn't operate on batteries.) I'll try changing the batteries, thank's for the heads up 



If anyone else would like to comment on the matter please do so.


----------



## Nurez (Sep 7, 2011)

p.s. 
I took the batteries out of the camera and tried the shutter without them, it doesn't close, the same way as my problem before... it seems that it was the lack of battery power that caused the problem.

Thank you very much.


----------



## compur (Sep 7, 2011)

The FG has an electronically-based shutter which requires batteries to operate.


----------



## Nurez (Sep 7, 2011)

You seem to have some knowledge about this camera that I don't yet have. 
Do you by any chance know how to fix the counter (the numbers that tell you how many photos you have taken on the film), it has been broken since I got the camera.

Is this something that I could figure out by myself? or do I need some professional to take apart the camera and work some magic?


----------



## compur (Sep 7, 2011)

There is very little on most any SLR that is user-serviceable. If something breaks it's usually 
most cost effective to find another body that works rather than send it in for repairs.

Trying to repair it yourself will usually result in disappointment.


----------



## Nurez (Sep 7, 2011)

hmm.. all right. Thank's for all your help : )


----------



## David A Sercel (Sep 10, 2011)

Don't know if this will help at all... I have this same problem with my Ricoh KR-10, but only when I use it in A-priority mode. The shutter opens and sticks until I turn the shutter speed dial to a different position. Everything works wonderfully as long as I leave it in full-manual, so I can only guess that there is perhaps a short somewhere in the auto-function circuitry.


----------

